# Merging Outlook profiles



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Is this possible...?

I have two MS Outlook profiles on 1 laptop. One of them is my personal account, the other is an email account one of my clients has provided so that when I am at their offices and connected to their network, I can retrieve my email from their exchange server.

However, I have items in the Client calendar that I wan merged into my personal calendar when I am not at the client site.

Is there a way to merge the entries in profile #2 into profile #1?

Ta


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *theMusicMan*

First, start Outlook with the client e-mail account and locate the directory where the .pst file is stored for that profile.
Right click on the Root/Top folder of the Personal Folders.
Properties for "Name of Personal Folder" > Advanced button
In the *Filename:* field, you can view the location and *.pst* file name of the Personal Folder.

Logoff and restart Outlook with your Personal Profile, and open the .pst file for the other e-mail account.
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file for the client e-mail account.
Select the .pst file and it should appear in your Personal Profile.

Open the Calendar folder, for the newly connected Personal Folder and change the view to *By Category*:
View > Arrange By > Current View > By Category
**If you cannot see the Calendar for the Personal Folder, 
Go > Folder List

Viewing your Appointments by Category, select an Appointment, hold down the *Ctrl* key and drag the appointment to the destination Calendar folder.
On my system, I must hold down the *Ctrl* key to actually Copy the appointment. Otherwise, the appointment is moved instead.

There are other options you may want to consider, such as creating a copy of the client e-mail .pst file and keeping it in your Personal Profile instead.
Which is not to say you can't keep the original client e-mail .pst connected to both your Personal Profile as well as the client Profile.
Outlook is flexible. 

**A copy of your .pst files on a CD or Flashdrive would be good for backing up your messages and appointments.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------

